# Cranberry (ocean spray)



## sjo (Apr 16, 2012)

I am starting a batch of cranberry using 5 gallons of ocean spray juice, an additional 4 cans of frozen cranberry concentrate and 4 lbs sugar. SG 1.09
For those of you who have made this, will I need to add grape concentrate for body? Tannins?
Ta is at 10.5, I am thinking this might be okay for this type of wine.
Any suggestions?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## rocket man (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that it might turn out a little weak. Ocean spray is only 27% juice. I always make mine with old orchard frozen concentrate, it's 100% juice. As far as tannin goes I put in 2 tsp. per 5 gallons.


----------



## saramc (May 8, 2012)

SJO...how is your cranberry going? Did you end up adding any grape concentrate and/or tannins?


----------



## sjo (May 8, 2012)

The flavor is there but the wine is very thin. I decided that I would add glycerin to give it body after fermenting. Now I just need to pick some up.
SJO


----------



## saramc (May 9, 2012)

sjo said:


> The flavor is there but the wine is very thin. I decided that I would add glycerin to give it body after fermenting. Now I just need to pick some up.SJO


 
Do you know if you used the 100% Cranberry Juice or did you use the Juice Cocktail? (For those who are not aware, you can easily purchase 100% Cranberry Juice, Ocean Spray makes it. Kirkland's(Costco) even has their name on the 100% Ocean Spray Cranberry product--saw it today when I was cruising the juice aisle).

Err on the side of caution when working with the glycerin, it can become "too much" quickly....just in case you have not worked with it. Do you think next time you would opt to use some 100% grape concentrate to help add some body?


----------



## SarahRides (May 10, 2012)

Just know that Ocean Spray is 100% juice, just not 100% cranberry juice, (it is blended with apple juice and others if you look at the ingredients). Trader Joe's carries 100% Cranberry Juice, or if you have an organic food section or health food section in your grocery store, you may find it there. (It isn't usually in the regular juice aisle, at least not around here).


----------



## sjo (May 10, 2012)

It is not the cocktail. It is 100% juice as Sarah says, but it contains apple, pear and grape. I probably would use bananas or grape concentrate for more body next time. I wanted to see how the glycerine works for body and figured I would try it now.
SJO


----------

